# ECHOLOT .....ZU  GUT ???



## Esox 1960 (29. März 2021)

Durch einen anderen Thread über den Chiemsee, bin ich auf diese neuen Bedingungen am Chiemsee ,aufmerksam geworden.
*Informationen zu den ab 2021 gültigen Fischereibestimmungen am Chiemsee*

Die Fischereigenossenschaft Chiemsee ist bestrebt, dass die Angelfischerei am Chiemsee waidgerecht und innerhalb der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen ausgeführt werden kann.

Im Bereich der Echolottechnik sind technische Entwicklungen feststellbar, welche die waidgerechte Angelfischerei in Frage stellen. Aus Gründen des Tierschutzes haben wir uns daher entschieden derartige Echolottechnik bei der Angelfischerei am Chiemsee nicht zu erlauben. Im Gegensatz zu anderen großen Vereinen und Gewässern in Bayern ist der Einsatz herkömmlicher Echolottechnik am Chiemsee weiterhin zulässig.

Während der Ausübung der Fischerei ist das Mitführen und Verwenden von Echoloten mit Live Sonartechnik, die geeignet sind Bewegungen der Fische in Echtzeit darzustellen, verboten. Die Verwendung von Echoloten mit herkömmlichen Gebern ist weiterhin zulässig.

Da ich selber an einem sehr großem See unterwegs und selbst ein Echolot benutze,würde mich eure Meinung zu dem Thema mal sehr interessieren.
Ohne jetzt irgendwie besonders grün angehaucht zu sein,habe ich solch eine Einschränkung eigentlich schon länger erwartet,aber bis jetzt zum
ersten mal ,so gesehen.


----------



## porbeagle (29. März 2021)

Bei mir im Gewässer (aktiver Baggersee) ca. 56 Hektar sind Echolote komplett  verboten.

Aber wie mit dem 3 Hechte Fanglimit  stellt sich auch hier die Frage wie will es die Fischereigenossenschaft  kontrollieren?


----------



## feko (29. März 2021)

Ja welches echo hast du denn?


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. März 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ja welches echo hast du denn?


Ein uraltes Lowrance x-55.
Es geht mir bei dem Thema eigentlich um Echtzeit- Lote.


----------



## feko (29. März 2021)

Ja das gleiche wie mit den drohnen...
Zermürbend irgendwie 
Vg


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. März 2021)

Für viele ist es halt Fischwaid, welche nicht zu sehr technisiert sein darf... 

Sonst würds ja nicht Angeln heißen, sondern Fangen... 

Im Bereich Süßwasser vertrete ich auch diese Haltung


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. März 2021)

Es geht mir eigentlich nur da drum,dass am Chiemsee, jetzt herkömmliche und
Livebild - Echolote ganz unterschiedlich bewertet werden.
Aber ich hatte das so,.... vorher noch nirgend wo gesehen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. März 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Für viele ist es halt Fischwaid, welche nicht zu sehr technisiert sein darf...
> 
> Sonst würds ja nicht Angeln heißen, sondern Fangen...
> 
> Im Bereich Süßwasser vertrete ich auch diese Haltung


Na ja,auf dem Gr.Plöner See (knapp 3000 ha.) habe ich auch im Süßwasser mein altes,
X-55 doch ganz gerne dabei.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Bei mir im Gewässer (aktiver Baggersee) ca. 56 Hektar sind Echolote komplett  verboten.
> 
> Aber wie mit dem 3 Hechte Fanglimit  stellt sich auch hier die Frage wie will es die Fischereigenossenschaft  kontrollieren?



Während der Ausübung der Fischerei ist das Mitführen und Verwenden von Echoloten mit Live Sonartechnik, die geeignet sind Bewegungen der Fische in Echtzeit darzustellen, verboten.

Das kann man ja noch ziemlich einfach überprüfen,wenn die Boote zurück in den Hafen kommen.


----------



## Colophonius (30. März 2021)

Mir scheint hier jemand am Werk zu sein, der einfach sehr angler- und technologiefeindlich eingestellt ist. Anders kann man das Zusammenspiel der Regeln aus dem Thread im Allgemeinen (jeder Hecht, ob maßig oder nicht, ist zu verzeichnen) und dem Verbot moderner Echolote aus diesem Thread, mit denen man gerade den Fang untermaßiger Fische gezielt vermeiden könnte, nicht zu erklären. So wird weder ein wohl unerwünschtes Catch & Release verhindert (Untermaßige Fische sind eh zu releasen) noch der Fang von "Fritten" effizient verhindert, indem man den Vorsprung durch Technik nutzt. Jeder erfahrene Raubfischangler weiß, dass man gerade Hechte nur eingeschränkt durch Ködergrößen selektieren kann. Eine traurige Entwicklung.


----------



## feko (30. März 2021)

Leider ist in meinem thread oben die Hälfte verschluckt worden. 
Diese Entwicklung finde ich sehr schädlich:
2 Beispiele :
Bisher konnte man an unserem Gewässer Montagen mit dem Boot ausbringen. 
Das führte dazu das jeder mit allen möglichen Hilfsmitteln die Köder und Montagen auch ausgebracht hat. 
Folge war das komplett jegliches ausbringen jetzt nur ausschließlich über einen wurf zu erfolgen hat. 
Das andere Beispiel ist genau das mit den Echos. 
Live Sonar kam auf. 
Diese Entwicklung wurde mit Argwohn gesehen und Folge war der Einfachheit halber.... Echos wurden komplett verboten. 
Vg


----------



## Lajos1 (30. März 2021)

Hallo,

laut dem offiziellen Organ des Bayerischen Landesfischereiverbandes; "Bayerns Fischerei + Gewässer Nr. 1 März 2021 Seite 18 ist die Live-Sonartechnik auf oberbayerischen Seen grundsätzlich verboten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## magi (30. März 2021)

Immer diese endlosen Diskussionen bzgl. geänderter  bzw. angepasster Regelwerke durch den Fischereirechtsinhaber. Es liegt doch in der Entscheidung eines jeden Einzelnen, ob er das mitträgt oder auf ein anderes Gewässer ausweicht. Bloß wenn der FischereierlaubnisVERTRAG durch die eigene Unterschrift rechtmäßig zustande kommt hängt man halt drin im Regelwerk oder lebt mit den Konsequenzen, sofern man erwischt wird. Mal übertragen auf die Situation an mir bekannten Gewässern sind die meisten Einschränkungen hausgemacht. Ich vermute mal, dass auch am Chiemsee einige "Angler" vor Ort sicherlich dazu beigetragen haben, die bestimmt nun laut schreien, dass man sich doch mit Ihnen dagegen solidarisieren soll, richtig?


----------



## Naish82 (30. März 2021)

Ich finde die Regelung „ok“!

Zumindest besser / fairer als Echolote komplett zu verbieten.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass „normale“ moderne Echolote (chirp, down u Sidescan) schon „genug“ Vorteile verschaffen.


----------



## porbeagle (30. März 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ja das gleiche wie mit den drohnen...
> Zermürbend irgendwie
> Vg


Das kann ich noch besser verstehen. Ne Drohne ist ne Belästigung und kann gefährlich werden meinetwegen in der Nähe von Flughäfen.
Mein Echolot kann dagegen nur noch zum UBoot jagen genommen werden wenn der Russe kommt.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (30. März 2021)

Ich fische regelmäßig im Sommer und im Herbst am Chiemsee. Diese neuen Techniken habe ich auch schon live dort gesehen, man sieht die Fische, man sieht den Köder, den Biss usw. Meiner Meinung nach ist das wie ein Computerspiel, ich finde das ganz furchtbar und lehne es strikt ab. Das hat für mich mit Angeln nichts mehr zu tun. Ich weiß, dass es dazu andere Meinungen gibt. Aber ich habe lange Zeit im Chiemsee kaum etwas gefangen, bis ich zumindest ein wenig das Verständnis für das Gewässer bekommen habe. Und zwar komplett ohne Echolot. Das ist für mich viel mehr wert als diese Computer-Spielerei...ich finde das Verbot zumindest dieser modernen Echolote sehr gut, gerne auch komplett verbieten.


----------



## fishhawk (30. März 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ist die Live-Sonartechnik auf oberbayerischen Seen grundsätzlich verboten.


In der Bezirksfischereiverordnung für Oberbayern hab ich dazu nicht gefunden.

Meines Wissens regelt das der Bewirtschafter selber, ob und welche Echolote erlaubt oder verboten sind.

Die bisher genannten Argumente kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Es sollte doch eigentlich im Interesse des Bewirtschafters sein, dass Fische möglichst gezielt gefangen werden und unerwünschter  Beifang möglichst vermieden wird.  Das scheint mit der neuen Technik ja besser zu gehen.

Selber benutzen würde ich solche Technik aber bisher eher nicht.

Trotzdem sehe ich es kritisch, wenn Angler nach Verboten für andere Angler schreien, nur weil ihnen eine Methode oder Technik persönlich nicht gefällt. Ohne handfeste Argumente geht das für mich tendenziell eher Richtung Fangneid oder Intoleranz.

Wenn jemand schlüssige Begründungen  hat, sieht das dann wieder anders aus.


----------



## jkc (30. März 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn jemand schlüssige Begründungen  hat, sieht das dann wieder anders aus.


Und wenn jetzt der Bewirtschafter sagt, "Ich möchte nicht, dass auf meinem Gewässer jeder Fisch zentimetergenau angeangelt werden kann und sei er noch so selten, wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn das vermutlich in der überwiegenden Anzahl der Fälle ohne Verwertungsabsicht geschieht."

Wäre das für Dich jetzt eine schlüssige Begründung oder nicht?


----------



## Lajos1 (30. März 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> In der Bezirksfischereiverordnung für Oberbayern hab ich dazu nicht gefunden.


Hallo,

da wird auch nichts dazu drinstehen. Es steht eben in dem Magazin des Landesfischereiverbandes ein Artikel darüber: "Unterwasser-Augen" und da ist ein Untertitel mit der Überschrift: "Auf oberbayerischen Seen ist die Technik verboten" drin. So wie es da steht sind da hauptsächlich die Fischereigenossenschaften und die Berufsfischer dagegen und die haben als Pächter nunmal das Sagen. Speziell geht es da um Chiemsee, Ammersee und Starnberer See. Auf letzterem sind Echolote generell verboten.
Es werden da auch Bedenken geäussert, dass die neue Generation von Echoloten zu mehr C&R führt und die Fischerei dadurch in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt wird (sic).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. März 2021)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Wäre das für Dich jetzt eine schlüssige Begründung oder nicht?


Der Bewirtschafter müsste mir gegenüber gar nichts begründen.

Es geht um Angler gegen Angler.

Wenn Angler A meint, er würde nie einen elektronischen Fischfinder verwenden, weil das seinem Angelstil zuwiderlaufen würde, ist das für mich völlig in Ordnung.  Sehe ich ähnlich. Aber dann zu fordern, dass das auch für alle anderen Angler verboten werden sollte, wäre aus meiner Sicht nicht schlüssig begründet.

Wenn ich mal mein Boot zu Wasser lasse,  bin  mit Ruderantrieb unterwegs, was meinen Aktionsradius gegenüber den Motorboote schon einschränkt.  Würde mir aber nicht einfallen, deshalb ein Verbot von Motorantrieb für Angelboote zu fordern.

Homo homini lupus ist leider auch unter Anglern nicht gerade selten.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> dass die neue Generation von Echoloten zu mehr C&R führt und die Fischerei dadurch in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt wird


Also nach meiner Logik sollte weniger unerwünschter Beifang zu weniger zurückgesetzten Fischen führen.

Wenn man durch so ein Verbot aber eine spezielle Klientel Angler vom See verscheucht, kann das natürlich schon die gewünschte Wirkung entfalten.


----------



## el.Lucio (30. März 2021)

Nur weil ich eine Fischsichel auf dem echlot sehe heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Fisch auch beißt. Überhaupt würde ich Mal schätzen das 80% der Angler noch nicht Mal wissen was sie für einen Fisch da sehen. Geschweige denn in welcher Tiefe und an welcher Stelle sich der Fisch befindet. Ganz so einfach ist dann doch nicht. Vielmehr hilft ein Echolot um die Unterwasserstruktur zu lesen und dafür benutze ICH das hauptsächlich. Kann da jetzt auch nix verwerfliches dran finden.


----------



## fishhawk (30. März 2021)

Hallo,


el.Lucio schrieb:


> und an welcher Stelle sich der Fisch befindet.


Bei konventionellen Echoloten sieht man ja nur was hinter dem Geber war.

Das scheint bei den Live-Sonars anders zu sein.



el.Lucio schrieb:


> um die Unterwasserstruktur zu lesen und dafür benutze ICH das


Ich auch, das reicht mir.

Wenn der Bewirtschafter, meint, dass er Live-Sonar-Technik verbieten müsste, ist das sein Recht.

Bei uns an den Seen ist das bisher nicht verboten und dich werde nen Teufel tun, mich dafür stark zu machen.  Solange die Technik-Freaks sich anständig verhalten, sollen sie meinetwegen ihren Spaß mit haben.

Da gäbe es für den Bewirtschafter/die Aufseher schon andere Baustellen, die sinnvoller abzuarbeiten wären.


----------



## Naish82 (30. März 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Nur weil ich eine Fischsichel auf dem echlot sehe heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Fisch auch beißt. Überhaupt würde ich Mal schätzen das 80% der Angler noch nicht Mal wissen was sie für einen Fisch da sehen. Geschweige denn in welcher Tiefe und an welcher Stelle sich der Fisch befindet. Ganz so einfach ist dann doch nicht. Vielmehr hilft ein Echolot um die Unterwasserstruktur zu lesen und dafür benutze ICH das hauptsächlich. Kann da jetzt auch nix verwerfliches dran finden.



Bin ich bei dir, was die Nutzung konventioneller echolote betrifft. Mich interessieren auch nur Strukturen Bzw baitfisch Schwärme

Allerdings sieht die unterwasserwelt mit den Live scope teilen usw komplett anders aus...


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. März 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Trotzdem sehe ich es kritisch, wenn Angler nach Verboten für andere Angler schreien, nur weil ihnen eine Methode oder Technik persönlich nicht gefällt. Ohne handfeste Argumente geht das für mich tendenziell eher Richtung Fangneid oder Intoleranz.


Schreien tut niemand... 
Es wurde einfach die Verwendung von (Spezieller) Echolottechnik untersagt... Vom Inhaber des Fischereirechts. 
Da kommt man drauf klar, oder holt sich einfach keine Karte fürs Gewässer- fertig. 
Nennt man auch Abstimmung mit den Füßen   


el.Lucio schrieb:


> Kann da jetzt auch nix verwerfliches dran finden.



Warum der Begriff verwerflich? Da hat doch niemand etwas von geschrieben? 
Dass es dem Inhaber des Fischereirechts "missfällt", ist völlig ausreichend... Das schreibt er sich in seine "Bedingungen" rein und muss da halt auch nicht drüber verhandeln....


----------



## Trollwut (30. März 2021)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Ich fische regelmäßig im Sommer und im Herbst am Chiemsee. Diese neuen Techniken habe ich auch schon live dort gesehen, man sieht die Fische, man sieht den Köder, den Biss usw. Meiner Meinung nach ist das wie ein Computerspiel, ich finde das ganz furchtbar und lehne es strikt ab. [...]ich finde das Verbot zumindest dieser modernen Echolote sehr gut, gerne auch komplett verbieten.



Genau das ist meiner Ansicht nach das Problem an der Thematik. Weil es einem selbst nicht liegt muss es auch für die anderen verboten werden.

Ich bin zwar nicht vor Ort unterwegs, habe mich aber über das Verbot sehr aufgeregt.
Es gibt ein Fanglimit, wenn das voll ist muss ich mit dem angeln aufhören. Ob ich nun 8 Stunden brauche, weil ich ins blaue werfe, oder nur zwei, weil ich mit dem Livesight arbeite sollte doch wohl mir selbst überlassen sein.Als Vergleich lässt sich hier ganz gut anbringen:
Auf der Autobahn gibt es ein Tempolimit, das für alle gilt. Weil die Kleinwagenfahrer aber der Meinung sind, dass es nichts mit autofahren zu tun hat, wenn man mit dem Porsche fährt werden jetzt zusätzlich auch die Autos mit mehr PS auf besagter Autobahn verboten. Obwohl sowieso schon das gleiche Tempolimit für alle galt.

Was viele auch immer wieder vergessen: Gesichteter Fisch heißt noch lange nicht gefangener Fisch. Jeder wird das Sprichwort kennen: Einen Fisch, den man gesehen hat fängt man nicht. Ich gehe dabei sogar so weit zu behaupten, dass man mit dem Livesight u.U. schlechter fängt. Weil man evtl. einen fisch lange gezielt anangelt, der aber nicht beißen möchte. In der selben Zeit hätte man an einem anderen Platz möglicherweise schon mehr beißwillige Fische gefangen.

Ein weiterer Punkt: Ein Echolot und auch Livesight muss man verstehen und lesen können. Da gehört Erfahrung und lernen dazu. Das ist wie mit einzelnen Angelarten, Fischverhalten, Gewässerkenntnis. 
Dreht man das einfach mal ad absurdum um könnte man auch sagen: Ich habe schon Leute gesehen, die sind ans Wasser gefahren, haben fünf Würfe gemacht und sofort mehrere Barsche gefangen. Das ist wie ein Computerspiel. Diese Leute wissen sofort, wo sie angeln müssen. Ich finde es ganz furchtbar und lehne es strikt ab, dass andere Angler über sowas wie Gewässerkenntnis verfügen. Ich angle hier und da so vor mich hin, das ist das einzig richtige. Aber diese Gewässerkenntnis macht das zu einfach, das gehört verboten.

Die Begründung, dass das aufgrund des Zurücksetzens beschlossen wurde halte ich für scheinheilig. Wer Fische (illegal) zurücksetzen möchte tut das mit oder ohne Echolot, das hat keinerlei Auswirkung darauf. Aus meiner Umgebung weiß ich, dass solche Verbote ausschließlich aus (Fisch)neid beschlossen werden. 
Seitenanekdote: In einem Verein, in dem ich Mitglied bin, der relativ exklusiv ist, ist für alle Mitglieder das Angeln vom Boot erlaubt. 
Es kommt immer wieder die Diskussion auf, dass bestimmte Mitglieder das angeln vom Boot verbieten wollen. Auf Nachfrage zur Begründung kommt dann etwas wie: "Die fangen uns alle Fische weg!"
Auf die Erwiderung, dass sie sich ja selbst ein Boot kaufen könnten kommt dann: "Warum sollte ich?"
Da ist nichts anderes Als (Fang)neid der treibende Hintergrund.


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. März 2021)

Natürlich haben die Angler am Chiemsee noch Glück,das Echolote überhaupt noch erlaubt sind.
Weil in Bayern ticken die Uhren für Angler ja,..... bekannterweise sowieso ,etwas anders.
Aber der Kernsatz in dem Artikel ist :
Im Bereich der Echolottechnik sind technische Entwicklungen feststellbar, welche die waidgerechte Angelfischerei in Frage stellen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. März 2021)

Manche Vergleiche hier hinken schon ähnlich gut wie die im Klimathread... Wow!


----------



## fishhawk (30. März 2021)

Hallo,


Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Natürlich haben die Angler am Chiemsee noch Glück,das Echolote überhaupt noch erlaubt sind.


Fischfinder waren in Bayern beim Angeln früher ja komplett verboten.

Ich bin damals halt eben ohne Angeln übern See gerudert, hab nach Strukturen gesucht und mir die mit Landmarken eingeprägt.  Später kamen dann die Handheld-GPS, da ging das dann noch einfacher.

Gab aber genügend Angler, die trotz Verbot munter  mit Echolot geangelt und dann zum Teil auch noch in Angelmagazinen in Wort und Bild drüber berichtet haben.  Fand ich irgendwie nicht lustig.

Wenn das mit den Live-Sonars am Chiemsee ähnlich laufen wird, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn dann Echolote dort irgendwann komplett verboten würden.

Das würde mich zwar nicht betreffen und auch nicht weiter stören, für die Angler vor Ort täte es mir aber trotzdem leid.

Als nächstes wäre dann wohl der Motor dran, weil pelagisches Angeln ohne entsprechende Motorisierung nicht geht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. April 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Mir scheint hier jemand am Werk zu sein, der einfach sehr angler- und technologiefeindlich eingestellt ist. Anders kann man das Zusammenspiel der Regeln aus dem Thread im Allgemeinen (jeder Hecht, ob maßig oder nicht, ist zu verzeichnen) und dem Verbot moderner Echolote aus diesem Thread, mit denen man gerade den Fang untermaßiger Fische gezielt vermeiden könnte, nicht zu erklären. So wird weder ein wohl unerwünschtes Catch & Release verhindert (Untermaßige Fische sind eh zu releasen) noch der Fang von "Fritten" effizient verhindert, indem man den Vorsprung durch Technik nutzt. Jeder erfahrene Raubfischangler weiß, dass man gerade Hechte nur eingeschränkt durch Ködergrößen selektieren kann. Eine traurige Entwicklung.


Moin,

das sehe ich etwas anders.
Stichwort : Rückzugsgebiete. Irgendwann wird die Technik so weit sein (ist sie es schon? ) , dass man weitflächig abscannt und die genauen Stellen identifiziert,

wo sich begehrte Arten ( bspw. kostbare Zander ) in welcher Tiefe punktgenau aufhalten.

Das wirkt sich in den bspw. Winterlagern und auch in Bezug auf die Angeltiefe ( Stichwort Trommelsucht ) , ganz verheerend auf die Bestände aus.

Technisierter Raubbau - so nenne ich es.

Man stelle sich einmal vor, an einem kleineren, beschaulichen Baggersee ohne Begrenzung bei der Weißfischentnahme werden die Schwärme zielgerichtet lokalisiert und "ausgefischt"...das soll nachhaltig sein?

Und ja, ich kenne "Angler" , die nach dem Weißfischbesatz von fangfähigen "nur" Rotaugen , 300 !!! Fische in der Fangliste hatten.
Und ich spreche von guten Rotaugen zwischen ca. 200 und 350g.

Solche Kollegen mit Technik aufgerüstet nehmen , was sie bekommen.

Ein Echolot an einem Großgewässer - das lasse ich noch gelten, unter klaren Auflagen und irgendwann ist dann auch mal gut mit dem "Wettrüsten"

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. April 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> .....
> Im Bereich der Echolottechnik sind *technische Entwicklungen feststellbar*, welche die *waidgerechte Angelfischerei* *in Frage stellen...*.



Und *das *ist doch auch völlig zutreffend !

Diese Art der Direkt-Ortung ist für die "Spassfraktion" ohne Entnahmeabsicht doch gold wert - man möchte nicht lang suchen, man will halt fangen und das
möglist groß und viel.

Ebenso ist diese Art der Direkt-Ortung auch für den Alles-Verwerter völlig bequem und hochinteressant.
So kann man effektiv und effizient ( kostengünstig ) an möglichst große Fang und Fleischmengen gelangen...wie die Berufsfischer 

Das ist für beide rel. radikalen "Strömungen" top,

Waidgerecht und bestands-schonen aber eben nicht !

Fazit : Verbot (s)in(n)haltlich völlig überzeugend.

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Waidgerecht und bestands-schonen aber eben nicht !


Deine Meinung.

Meine Meinung wäre, dass der Bestand besser geschont werden könnte, wenn es weniger unerwünschte Beifänge gibt und nur solche Fische gezielt beangelt werden, die auch tatsächlich gefangen werden sollen.

Zum Bestandsschutz wären strengere Fanglimits für alle Angler m.E. auch geeigneter, als Verbote für einige wenige Angler.

Mit der obigen Begründung könnte man mir meine Polbrille auch verbieten, weil sie mir hilft,  Fische besser zu orten und gezielter zu befischen, falls ich das für lohnend erachte.

Wenn der Bewirtschafter glaubt, mit solchen Regelungen eine gewisse Klientel Angler abschrecken zu können, die er nicht an seinem Gewässer haben möchte, ist das aber m.E. völlig legitim.


----------



## Colophonius (2. April 2021)

Das Problem, dass man mit einem Echolot (oder einer Gewässerkarte oder einer Lotmontage) tiefe Abschnitte finden und dann gezielt vertikal beangeln kann, besteht doch ganz unabhängig von dem Einsatz der modernen Echolote mit Live-Ortung. Das Problem ist hier nicht die Technologie, sondern der Angler, der in solchen Tiefen fischt. 

Die Argumente, dass die Live-Ortung hauptsächlich für die "Spaßfraktion" (so nennst du sie. Ich hoffe aber für dich, dass dir das Angeln auch Spaß und Freude bereitet) reizvoll wäre, ist ebenfalls nicht überzeugend. Ob ich jetzt gezielt einen leckeren Zander mit der Live-Ortung fangen will, um ihn dann zuzubereiten oder ihn zurückzusetzen, ist doch völlig egal. Das Ziel "Zander fangen" steht im Vordergrund. Hier stimme ich fishhawk völlig zu. Jeder Angler kann mit solchen Technologien eher die unerwünschten Beifänge vermeiden.


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. April 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass man mit einem Echolot (oder einer Gewässerkarte oder einer Lotmontage) tiefe Abschnitte finden und dann gezielt vertikal beangeln kann, besteht doch ganz unabhängig von dem Einsatz der modernen Echolote mit Live-Ortung. Das Problem ist hier nicht die Technologie, sondern der Angler, der in solchen Tiefen fischt.
> 
> Die Argumente, dass die Live-Ortung hauptsächlich für die "Spaßfraktion" (so nennst du sie. Ich hoffe aber für dich, dass dir das Angeln auch Spaß und Freude bereitet) reizvoll wäre, ist ebenfalls nicht überzeugend. Ob ich jetzt gezielt einen leckeren Zander mit der Live-Ortung fangen will, um ihn dann zuzubereiten oder ihn zurückzusetzen, ist doch völlig egal. Das Ziel "Zander fangen" steht im Vordergrund. Hier stimme ich fishhawk völlig zu. Jeder Angler kann mit solchen Technologien eher die unerwünschten Beifänge vermeiden.



 Jeder Angler kann mit solchen Technologien eher die unerwünschten Beifänge vermeiden.

Aber die große Frage ist dann,................ist das wirklich noch angeln ?


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2021)

Hallo,


Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Aber die große Frage ist dann,................ist das wirklich noch angeln ?


Frag mal nen Fliegenfischer, was er über "Plumpsangeln" denkt, oder nen Splitcane/Centrepin-Freak zu Carbonruten mit Duplongriff und Stationärrolle etc. etc. .

Ich werde mir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein Live-Sonar zulegen. Mein Echolot ist über 30 Jahre alt und war schon seit längerem nicht mehr im Einsatz, weil ich die Strukturen in meinen Stammgewässern mittlerweile kenne.   E-Motor kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage, solange ich noch fit genug zum Rudern bin.

Ist aber alles kein Grund für mich den Jungs, die da technikaffiner sind, das alles verbieten zu wollen.

Wenn der Bewirtschafter am Chiemsee solche Verbote erlässt, wird er schon Gründe haben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. April 2021)

Offensichtlich sieht das manch ein Bewirtschafter ähnlich kritisch.

Und schafft Fakten - ich finde das gut.

R.S.


----------



## Colophonius (2. April 2021)

> Frag mal nen Fliegenfischer, was er über "Plumpsangeln" denkt, oder nen Splitcane/Centrepin-Freak zu Carbonruten mit Duplongriff und Stationärrolle etc. etc. .



Genau das ist der Haken der Sache. Der größte Feind des Anglers scheint der Angler selbst zu sein. So kommen dann immer wieder Verbote zustande, weil der andere es vermeintlich falsch macht. Die Differenzierung von fishhawk geht ja noch viel weiter. Ist der Streamer-Angler noch Fliegenfischer? Was ist mit der Nymphe? Und wenn sie einen modernen Tungstenkopf hat?!


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. April 2021)

Da liegt schon ein Unterschied drin, wenn man zwischen Angelarten differenziert - oder halt die schiere Technisierung im Hobby ablehnt....


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. April 2021)

*"Der größte Feind des Anglers scheint der Angler selbst zu sein"*

"Der größte Feind "des" Menschen "scheint" "der" Mensch selbst zu sein"

etc.

Verallgemeinern , Mutmaßen , Verwirrung stiften - Scheinwahrheiten sei dank - ein willkommenes Stammtisch-Totschlagargument .

Inhaltloses Geplapper.

Gerne verwendet von "Strömungen" , die sich am Wasser am Liebsten regelfrei bewegten - ANNNNNARRRRCHIEEEEEEE 

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2021)

Hallo,


Dorschbremse schrieb:


> oder halt die schiere Technisierung im Hobby ablehnt...


Also doch meine Polarisationsbrille verbieten?

Nur noch Haselnussstöcke mit Rosshaarschnur ohne Rolle und geschnitzten Haken aus Fischbein zulassen?

Was hat ne Stationärrolle noch  mit klassischen Angeln zu tun? 

Damit kann  nun wirklich jeder Grobmotoriker werfen.

Wo zieht man die Grenze?



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Offensichtlich sieht das manch ein Bewirtschafter ähnlich kritisch.
> 
> Und schafft Fakten - ich finde das gut.



Das ist auch deren Recht zu bestimmen, was an ihrem Gewässer erlaubt ist und was nicht.

Dann sollten die Regeln aber auch für alle gelten und durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. April 2021)

Ne Polbrille bringts? Cool... 

Ne Polbrille hab ich auch... Die schützt mich im Sommer davor, bereits nach 20 Minuten am Wasser Kopfschmerzen von den Lichtreflexionen zu bekommen... 

Und ne Stationärrolle habsch ja auch... 

Da bin ich ja wohlmöglich gar kein richtiger Angler .... Sondern Manuel Neuer!

Manche Ansichten kann man vertreten, respektieren oder zumindest akzeptieren... 

Aber bei manchen Sachen denke ich mir- 

Kratz dir doch mal die Kimme und guck, wer am Finger schnüffeln möchte...


----------



## Colophonius (2. April 2021)

> *Der größte Feind des Anglers scheint der Angler selbst zu sein"*
> 
> "Der größte Feind "des" Menschen "scheint" "der" Mensch selbst zu sein"
> 
> ...





> Inhaltloses Geplapper.



Merkst du selbst, oder? 

Es ist leider eine Erfahrung, die man immer wieder macht. Es kommt ein Trend/eine neue Möglichkeit auf. Sie wird eine Weile genutzt, dann kommt die Ermahnung, weil es Gruppe X im Verein nicht passt, dann irgendwann das Verbot. Kein Angler leidet darunter, wenn ein anderer waidgerecht sein superduper Echolot einsetzt. Vielleicht fängt er mehr damit, vielleicht auch nicht. Ich weiß gar nicht, was es da groß zu diskutieren gibt. "Das ist für mich kein Angeln" hört man immer wieder (auch hier im Thread). Das ist ok. Das darf man so sehen. Aber dann muss man sich nicht über das Verbot freuen. Für andere ist es eben gerade Angeln.


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. April 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Merkst du selbst, oder?
> 
> Es ist leider eine Erfahrung, die man immer wieder macht. Es kommt ein Trend/eine neue Möglichkeit auf. Sie wird eine Weile genutzt, dann kommt die Ermahnung, weil es Gruppe X im Verein nicht passt, dann irgendwann das Verbot. Kein Angler leidet darunter, wenn ein anderer waidgerecht sein superduper Echolot einsetzt. Vielleicht fängt er mehr damit, vielleicht auch nicht. Ich weiß gar nicht, was es da groß zu diskutieren gibt. "Das ist für mich kein Angeln" hört man immer wieder (auch hier im Thread). Das ist ok. Das darf man so sehen. Aber dann muss man sich nicht über das Verbot freuen. Für andere ist es eben gerade Angeln.


Kein Angler leidet darunter, wenn ein anderer waidgerecht sein superduper Echolot einsetzt.

Da ist die Grenze am Chiemsee,was waidgerecht ist,oder noch zu vertreten ist, jetzt aber eindeutig gezogen.



Im Bereich der Echolottechnik sind technische Entwicklungen feststellbar, welche die waidgerechte Angelfischerei in Frage stellen. Aus Gründen des Tierschutzes haben wir uns daher entschieden derartige Echolottechnik bei der Angelfischerei am Chiemsee nicht zu erlauben.

Während der Ausübung der Fischerei ist das Mitführen und Verwenden von Echoloten mit Live Sonartechnik, die geeignet sind Bewegungen der Fische in Echtzeit darzustellen, verboten. Die Verwendung von Echoloten mit herkömmlichen Gebern ist weiterhin zulässig.


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2021)

Hallo,



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Im Bereich der Echolottechnik sind technische Entwicklungen feststellbar, welche die waidgerechte Angelfischerei in Frage stellen.


Dann mal Butter bei die Fische.

Gegen welche Grundsätze der Waidgerechtigkeit  wird durch diese Technik verstoßen?

Diese Technik ermöglicht m.W. doch gerade den gezielten Fang bestimmter Fische.  Je weniger unerwünschter Beifang, desto größer sollte doch die Waidgerechtigkeit sein.

Diese Art zu Angeln ist m.W. auch mit anderen Echoloten möglich, allerdings scheint man da eben mehr Erfahrung und Kenntnis in der Handhabung zu benötigen.  Und natürlich entsprechende Motortechnik, die das Boot exakt am Platz oder überm Fisch hält.

Übern Chiemsee brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, da ist es verboten und das muss man akzeptieren.  Ammersee wird folgen. Andernorts sind Echolote an sich verboten.

Und ein größerer Teil der Angler scheint sich auch drüber zu freuen.  Natürlich wohl überwiegend die, die weder mit Boot noch mit Echolot unterwegs sind.

"Böse Technik" scheint für viele nur die zu sein, die man selber nicht nutzt.



Colophonius schrieb:


> weil es Gruppe X im Verein nicht passt, dann irgendwann das Verbot.



Erinnert mich an die 90er Jahre am Altmühlsee. Der war zeitweise am Ufer so überlaufen, dass man nur mit dem Boot noch einigermaßen in Ruhe fischen konnte.  Allerdings nicht lange. dann wurde Bootsangeln verboten. Begründung :  





> "Es geht nicht an, dass Angler, die sich ein Boot leisten können, dicke Fische fangen, und die Angler am Ufer zuschauen müssen".


 Die Mehrheit der Uferangler hat das damals auch bejubelt.
Als dann ein flächendeckendes Angelverbot für den beliebten Uferplatz "Tulpe" verhängt wurde, war man aber ganz empört.  Unterstützung von den Bootsangelern brauchte da natürlich niemand zu erwarten.

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn Angler etwas toleranter und solidarischer wären.


----------



## Colophonius (2. April 2021)

> Im Bereich der Echolottechnik sind technische Entwicklungen feststellbar, welche die waidgerechte Angelfischerei in Frage stellen. Aus Gründen des Tierschutzes haben wir uns daher entschieden derartige Echolottechnik bei der Angelfischerei am Chiemsee nicht zu erlauben.
> 
> Während der Ausübung der Fischerei ist das Mitführen und Verwenden von Echoloten mit Live Sonartechnik, die geeignet sind Bewegungen der Fische in Echtzeit darzustellen, verboten. Die Verwendung von Echoloten mit herkömmlichen Gebern ist weiterhin zulässig.



Ich kenne die Situation am Chiemsee überhaupt nicht. Aber für mich klingt das stark danach, dass nicht die Echolote, sondern die Personen, die diese so einsetzen, dass Probleme entstehen, das Problem darstellen.


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2021)

Hallo,


Colophonius schrieb:


> Aber für mich klingt das stark danach, dass nicht die Echolote, sondern die Personen, die diese so einsetzen, dass Probleme entstehen, das Problem darstellen.


Das klingt ziemlich schlüssig.  Solange Technik nicht selbstständig handelt, dürfte das so sein.

Wenn  im Straßenverkehr Tempolimits überschritten werden, geben die meisten  i.d.R. auch eher den Fahrern die Schuld als den Autos oder der Autoindustrie.

Aber natürlich kann jeder Bewirtschafter die Regeln so machen, wie er das für sein Gewässer als richtig erachtet.  Der müsste mir da gar keine vorgeschobenen Begründungen liefern. Sein Gewässer, seine Regeln.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich das an Fränkischen Seen entwickeln wird.

Nach Aussage eines Verbandsvertreters gehört es angeblich zum Wesen des Angelns auf die Größe der gefangenen Fische keinen Einfluss zu nehmen.

Ich findes es trotzdem besser, den Fang von untermaßigen Fischen möglichst zu vermeiden.


----------



## Oanga83 (3. April 2021)

Servus,
Die Regel mit den neuen Echoloten kommt daher, das am Chiemsee mehrere Berufsfischer von der Fischerei leben.
Und eben diesen Berufsfischern ist der ausgezeichnete Fischbestand im See zu verdanken.
Wenn jetzt so wie die letzten Jahre geschehen immer mehr hochausgestatte Boote an den See kommen und gezielt denen im See wirklich großen Zandern nachstellt, ist es doch nicht verwunderlich das es Verboten wird.
Genauso verhält es sich mit der drei Fische Regel wenn einfach einige meinen sie müssen auf Frequenz fischen.
Ich bin wirklich kein Feind neuer Technologien, auch ich möchte mal mit so einem Ding Angeln um mitreden zu können, aber an den Seen finde ich die Dinger fehlplatziert.


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2021)

Hallo,


Oanga83 schrieb:


> und gezielt denen im See wirklich großen Zandern nachstellt, ist es doch nicht verwunderlich das es Verboten wird.


Ist aus meiner Sicht völlig legitim, wenn die Fischer nicht möchten, dass die Angler ihnen die Zander wegfangen.  Ihr Gewässer, ihre Regeln.
Mit den neuen Verboten kann man ggf. die unerwünschten Angler zum Ausweichen auf Gewässer bringen, wo die Technik erlaubt ist.

Das Argument mit der Waidgerechtigkeit wirkt auf mich dagegen  wenig glaubwürdig, wenn gleichzeitig erlaubt ist, ohne hechtsicheres Vorfach mit 3 Drillingen auf Raubfisch zu angeln.

Dass man mit Ruderantrieb tatsächlich erfolgreich pelagisch auf Raubfisch angeln kann, ist mir auch neu.

Bisher dachte ich, dass man dazu eine entsprechende Motortechnik braucht.

Ich möchte beim Angeln auch nicht die ganze Zeit auf einen Bildschirm starren.  Ich finde Rudern auch ursprünglicher als Motorantrieb.  Aber nur weil mir manche Dinge nicht liegen, würde ich nicht gleich Verbote befürworten.


----------



## Oanga83 (3. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass man mit Ruderantrieb tatsächlich erfolgreich pelagisch auf Raubfisch angeln kann, ist mir auch neu.
> 
> Bisher dachte ich, dass man dazu eine entsprechende Motortechnik braucht.


Das Ankern ist am Chiemsee mit gps Funktion erlaubt. 
An unserem Vereinsee fischen wir seit Jahren erfolgreich unter Ruderantrieb Pelagisch, wenn man den Bogen raus baut glabst ganz gut.


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2021)

Hallo,



Oanga83 schrieb:


> An unserem Vereinsee fischen wir seit Jahren erfolgreich unter Ruderantrieb Pelagisch,


Respekt, das würde ich mir nicht zutrauen.

Bin aber immer allein im Boot unterwegs.  Zu zweit geht das evtl. besser.

Da Du offen drüber schreibst, scheinen eure Vereinskollegen da etwas toleranter eingestellt zu sein.


----------



## UMueller (3. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Diese Technik ermöglicht m.W. doch gerade den gezielten Fang bestimmter Fische. Je weniger unerwünschter Beifang, desto größer sollte doch die Waidgerechtigkeit sein.


Ich spinn das mal weiter. Große Fische erhalten in Zukunft nach dem Fang einen Microsender werden releast und können dank GPS gezielt angesteuert werden. In welcher Tiefe der kapitale steht dafür gibts modernes Echolot. Um den Biss zu sehen ne Micro Waterwolf am besten schon im Kunstköder integriert die in Echtzeit ans Display überträgt, denn schließlich will man den Anhieb dann doch noch selber setzten. Ist doch schön oder ?


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2021)

Hallo,


UMueller schrieb:


> st doch schön oder ?


Wenn Dir das gefiele und im Ausland stattfände, bitte schön.

Was ich von diesen Techniken und den Verboten  halte, kann man in meinen Posts nachlesen.

Wer es waidgerechter findet, sich erstmal mit 3 Drillingen durch die Untermaßigen zu angeln, dem sei diese Meinung auch zugestanden.

Ich würde sie aber nicht teilen wollen.


----------



## Oanga83 (3. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Respekt, das würde ich mir nicht zutrauen.
> ...


Zu zweit muss man schon sein das ist klar.
Wie soll ich das mit der Toleranz verstehen?


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. April 2021)

UMueller schrieb:


> Ich spinn das mal weiter. Große Fische erhalten in Zukunft nach dem Fang einen Microsender werden releast und können dank GPS gezielt angesteuert werden. In welcher Tiefe der kapitale steht dafür gibts modernes Echolot. Um den Biss zu sehen ne Micro Waterwolf am besten schon im Kunstköder integriert die in Echtzeit ans Display überträgt, denn schließlich will man den Anhieb dann doch noch selber setzten. Ist doch schön oder ?


Und dann geht unten am Echolot,ein kleines Türchen auf, ein kleines blaues Männchen
kommt raus ,macht ein super Foto, wäscht dem Fänger die Hände,trocknet sie schön ab und verschwindet
dann wieder, in seinem kleinem Türchen,...    sagt vorher aber noch drei mal,........Petri Heil  !


----------



## Lord Sinclair (3. April 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Genau das ist meiner Ansicht nach das Problem an der Thematik. Weil es einem selbst nicht liegt muss es auch für die anderen verboten werden.



Ich fordere ja kein Verbot. Wenn es aber aus den genannten Gründen passiert, bin ich sehr damit einverstanden. Und natürlich - das kann mir keiner erzählen - machen diese Echolote einen Riesenunterschied aus! Da wird der Fisch gefunden, angeworfen, wenn er fortzieht verfolgt, wieder auf dem Bildschirm gefunden, wieder angeworfen und in den meisten Fällen kommt dann irgendwann auch ein Biss. Mir haben Angler, die diese Technik begeistert einsetzen (auf dem Chiemsee), davon berichtet  und sprachen von „95% Erfolgsquote“, ich war auch einmal live dabei. Technisch auf jeden Fall faszinierend, aber hat mit meinem persönlichen Verständnis von Angeln nichts zu tun...


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2021)

Hallo,


Oanga83 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das mit der Toleranz verstehen?


Nachdem Ihr es im Verein unbehelligt machen könnt, scheinen eure Vereinskollegen da noch kein Verbot gefordert zu haben.  Das zeugt für mich von Toleranz.



Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Ich fordere ja kein Verbot





Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> gerne auch komplett verbieten.


Könnte man aber schon so auffassen, wie Trollwut es getan hat.  Da hast Du Dich wahrscheinlich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. 



Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> aber hat mit meinem persönlichen Verständnis von Angeln nichts zu tun..


Das klingt jetzt schon deutlich ausgewogener.

Mich reizt diese Technik wie gesagt auch nicht.

Trotzdem werde ich z.b. beim Fliegenfischen am Fluss weiterhin mit Polbrille das Gewässer absuchen und diejenigen Fische nicht anwerfen, die nicht in mein Beuteschema passen,  untermaßig oder sonstwie geschont sind.

Gezieltes Beangeln von Fischen ist aus meiner Sicht erstmal nichts Verwerfliches.  Wenn eine Art zu Angeln Ausmaße annimmt, die dem Bewirtschafter nicht passen, hat er natürlich das Recht, das durch seine Gewässerordnung zu unterbinden.

Am Chiemsee sind jetzt Fakten geschaffen. Am Ammersee wohl auch. 

Mal sehen, wie sich das an den Fränkischen Seen entwickeln wird.


----------



## Oanga83 (3. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Nachdem Ihr es im Verein unbehelligt machen könnt, scheinen eure Vereinskollegen da noch kein Verbot gefordert zu haben. Das zeugt für mich von Toleranz.


Aber mit herkömmlichen Hook Echolot.


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2021)

Hallo,


Oanga83 schrieb:


> Aber mit herkömmlichen Hook Echolot.


Ich glaube die Art des Echolots oder Antriebs spielt da weniger eine Rolle als die Effektivität und die Fänge der Angler.

Wenn jemand, der es wirklich gut drauf hat, mit konventioneller Technik ähnlich gut finge wie die Jungs mit den Live-Sonars, wäre der wohl auch schnell auf dem Kieker.


----------



## porbeagle (3. April 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ne Polbrille bringts? Cool...
> 
> Ne Polbrille hab ich auch... Die schützt mich im Sommer davor, bereits nach 20 Minuten am Wasser Kopfschmerzen von den Lichtreflexionen zu bekommen...



Und früher ohne Polbrille konntest nicht im Sommer Angeln ? Hast dann geheult und bist heim oder hast du nicht gewusst das du Kopfschmerzen
bekommst bis es dir jemand gesagt hat ?

Fakt ist auch die Polbrille war mal ne Neuerung die von vielen abgelehnt wurde. 
Weil man damit angeblich ins Wasser schauen kann wo die Fische sind.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. April 2021)

Mit zunehmendem Alter hab ich ne Migräne entwickelt und musste mir das Angeln an sonnigen Tagen verkneifen... 

Den komischen Unterton kannste Dir schenken oder meinetwegen auf ein Küchenhandtuch sticken... Anmaßend find ich sowas.


----------



## porbeagle (3. April 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Den komischen Unterton kannste Dir schenken oder meinetwegen auf ein Küchenhandtuch sticken... Anmaßend find ich sowas.



Wer hat den angefangen mit dem Unterton? An wessen Finger soll gerochen werden ?



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Aber bei manchen Sachen denke ich mir-
> 
> Kratz dir doch mal die Kimme und guck, wer am Finger schnüffeln möchte...


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. April 2021)

Nun bleibt mal locker und macht euch hier nicht an.  
Das es bei dem Thema viel pro und contra gibt, habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Als ich bei YT. Videos über das pelagische angeln gesehen habe,war mir schon klar,
das da irgend wann Verbote kommen werden. Am Chiemsee ist es nun soweit,
weitere werden wohl an anderen Gewässern, früher oder später folgen.
Freuen tut man sich als Angler über Verbote ja nie. Aber ganz ehrlich gesagt und
das ist jetzt nur meine eigene Meinung,wenn man einem Fisch den Köder so lange
vor dem Maul rumzappeln lassen kann, bis er zuschnappt,ist das für mich kein angeln mehr.
Das dann noch live zu beobachten und vorher vielleicht noch, den größten Fisch aussuchen.....................????
Computerspiel in freier Natur,.......kann man auf solche Fische wirklich stolz sein,oder hat man nur das richtige
technische Gerät ?
Wie gesagt, ich will niemanden verteufeln der so" angelt," aber jeder hat da wohl seine eigene Meinung,was
waidgerechtes angeln ist.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. April 2021)

Manche können halt nicht zwischen einer Aussage und einer Mitteilung über Gedankengänge unterscheiden... Und lassen sich zu solchen Aussagen hinreißen. 

Sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe... Aber nicht mein Problem. 

"Aber du hast angefangen...."   

Erwachsene....


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2021)

Hallo,

also ich finde es nicht verwerflich auf Sicht zu Angeln.

Mach ich in klaren Gewässern auch und suche ich mir dabei bewußt nicht die Kleinen aus.



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> war mir schon klar,
> das da irgendwann, Verbote kommen werden


Wundern tut mich das auch nicht.  Aber evtl. aus anderen Gründen.



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> kann man auf solche Fische wirklich stolz sein,oder hat man nur das richtige
> technische Gerät ?


Dürfte ne individuelle Ansichtssache sein.  Denken sicher manche Fliegenfischer über die "Plumpsangler" auch.



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Am Chiemsee ist es nun soweit,


Ich dachte dort sind nur Live-Sonars verboten, nicht das pelagische Angeln?

Darf man m.W. doch sogar E-Motor mit GPS-Ankerfunktion verwenden.

So wirklich schlüssig und praktikabel finde ich die Regelungen dort nicht. Aber die Berufsfischer  werden schon wissen warum sie das so formuliert haben.

Da war die frühere gesetzliche Regelung in Bayern aus meiner Sicht schon deutlich nachvollziehbarer:

Elektronische Geräte zum Auffinden  von Fischen oder Fischbeständen waren verboten. Basta.

Da hatte ich damals kein Problem mit.

Hat mich nur etwas geärgert, wenn Angler an den Gewässern, wo ich ordnungsgemäß ohne Echolot unterwegs war, dagegen verstoßen haben. Manche eher unauffällig, andere ziemlich rotzfrech.  Aber das hat sich nicht nur auf auf dieses Verbot bezogen.

Mittlerweile ist es Sache der Bewirtschafter zu entscheiden, was sie an Echolottechnik beim Angeln zulassen wollen oder nicht.

Ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, dass jemand beim Angeln die ganze Zeit auf nen Bildschirm starren will, aber solange es erlaubt ist und nicht stört, warum nicht.  Hab auch schon Karpfenangler gesehen, die mehr mit Ihrem Smartphone beschäftigt waren als mit ihren Angelruten. Auch das sei ihnen vergönnt.

Die Digitalisierung schreitet nunmal voran und macht bei Anglern nicht halt.


----------



## UMueller (3. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn Dir das gefiele und im Ausland stattfände, bitte schön.
> 
> ...


Ich glaub du hast meinen post falsch verstanden. War voll Ironie. Deshalb dann auch  der   dagegen emoji.
Wenn die Ortungstechnik so nenn ich das jetzt mal um Fische zu finden immer besser wird seh ich schwarz für den Fischbestand. Reicht schon wenn Hochseefischer sowas haben. Das Argument das so kaum noch untermaßige verangelt werden ist genauso flach wie ein Küchenfenster für Karpfen. Ich bin schon der Meinung das man diese neuen Echolote nicht einsetzen sollte. Warum ? Weil dann die Hunter dem Fisch ständig folgen können und wie ich weiter oben lesen konnte, beißt er zu 95 % an.  Und wenn nicht gibts ja noch die mit den 3 Drillingen.( Achtung Ironie ) Die gibts leider wirklich und solche werden diese Technik auch missbrauchen. Aber schon stark wie du meinen Beitrag deutest. Erinnert an . . . . ich lass es lieber.


----------



## fishhawk (4. April 2021)

Hallo,


UMueller schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast meinen post falsch verstanden


Kann jeder das glauben, was er möchte.



UMueller schrieb:


> Ich bin schon der Meinung das man diese neuen Echolote nicht einsetzen sollte.


Diese Meinung halte ich auch für legitim.  Ich werde das auch nicht tun.
Wer anderer Meinung ist, hat aber ebenso ein Recht darauf.  Und solange der Bewirtschafter das nicht verbietet, ist der Einsatz m.E. nicht verwerflich.

Ne gewisse Toleranz sollte man m.E. schon haben.

Ich halte z.B. nichts vom Angeln mit Köderfisch, mache mich aber trotzdem nicht für ein Verbot in unseren Gewässern stark.



UMueller schrieb:


> beißt er zu 95 % an.


Ob solche Zahlen tatsächlich stimmen?
Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.  Da müssten die Fische ja immer in Beißlaune sein, das Boot und  die Elektronik keinen Scheucheffekt entwickeln, etc. etc. .  Aber das können wohl nur die Jungs beurteilen, die tatsächlich regelmäßig so fischen.



UMueller schrieb:


> Das Argument das so kaum noch untermaßige verangelt werden ist genauso flach


Natürlich werden weiterhin Untermaßige verangelt, aber eben mehr von der Fraktion "ich schleppe mal ziellos 2 Wobbler mit je 3 Drillingen übern See" oder " ich schmeiß mal 2 Köderfische in Wasser, nehm ein Bierchen und rauch beim Biss erst ein Zigarettchen bevor ich anhaue".  Ich glaube, wer gezielt an kleinen Fischen vorbei angelt, wird auch kaum welche fangen.  Wenn Du mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen willst, dann leg mal los.



UMueller schrieb:


> seh ich schwarz für den Fischbestand


Dafür gibts Fanglimits.

Bei uns ist z.B. 1 Raubfisch am Tag erlaubt.  Ob man den nach 10min fängt oder nen ganzen Tag für braucht spielt für die Auswirkung auf den Bestand keine Rolle.

Am Chiemsee ist nach 3 Fischen Schluss, egal ob entnommen oder nicht.

Ansonsten hab ich in den Fangbestimmungen keine Regelungen gefunden, die ein waidgerechtes Fischen oder einen schonenden Umgang mit den Fischen verbessern könnten.

Vermutlich waren den Bewirtschafteten die  Live-Sonar-User einfach zu effektiv.  Wenn die Technik dann verboten wird, ist das nachvollziehbar und m.E. auch legitim.

Andere Gründe vorzuschieben ist zwar durchaus menschlich, aber für mich eben nicht schlüssig.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann jeder das glauben, was er möchte.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

na ja, als im 2. Weltkrieg 1943 das ASDIC-Ortungssystem durch das wesentlich bessere Radar ersetzt wurde, entkamen den U-Boot-Jägern auch kaum mehr ein U-Boot.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. April 2021)

Hallo,

wie ist es bei Dir als Fliegenfischer, fängst Du 95% der Fische, die Du siehst?

Ich nicht, aber ich bin natürlich auch deutlich weniger versiert als Du.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> durch das wesentlich bessere Radar ersetzt wurde, entkamen den U-Boot-Jägern auch kaum mehr ein U-Boot.


Dass die Angler am Chiemsee mit Wasserbomben arbeiten, wäre mir jetzt neu.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ist es bei Dir als Fliegenfischer, fängst Du 95% der Fische, die Du siehst?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

nein, ich werfe aber auch nicht alle Fische an, welche ich sehe. Der Fisch muss schon auch wollen, das ist klar. Aber wenn ich wusste, wo eine stattliche Forelle steht und ich genügend Zeit hatte (mehrere Tage) biss sie meist schon irgendwann- nicht in jedem Fall, das ist schon klar.
Manche großen Kunstköder beim Spinnfischen kommen Wasserbomben schon sehr nahe  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. April 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich werfe aber auch nicht alle Fische an, welche ich sehe.


So mach ich das auch, wenn ich auf Sicht fische. 

Ich versuche auch allgemein den Fang unerwünschter Arten oder untermaßiger Fische möglichst zu vermeiden.

Da hab ich dann scheinbar "Das Wesen der Fischerei" , wie es unser Verbandssprecher definert, nicht verstanden.  

Das Verbot der Live-Sonars wird wahrscheinlich nur die ehrlichen Angler am Chiemsee treffen.

Dürfte sicher kein größeres Problem sein, das so zu tarnen, dass es kein Aufseher bemerkt.


----------



## UMueller (8. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wer gezielt an kleinen Fischen vorbei angelt, wird auch kaum welche fangen. Wenn Du mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen willst, dann leg mal los.


Ach ja, wie groß muss dann der Köder sein das dies nicht zutrifft ? Kleine Barsche werden auf KuKös gefangen die fast genauso lang sind wie sie selbst. Du kannst meinetwegen nen 30 + cm  KuKö dranhängen und fängst einen 45 er Hechtlein. 
Als Dummli hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht und Live Sonars bei Utube angeschaut wie damit pelagisch geangelt wird. Selbst da erkennste nicht gleich wie groß der Fisch ist. Besonders dann nicht wenn der Angriff schnell erfolgt. Trotzdem, der Bewirtschafter wird wissen warum er Live Sonars nicht zulässt. 
Wer unbedingt so angeln möchte gerne. Ich jedenfalls hab keine Lust beim angeln auf den Monitor zu schauen.
Und der Vergleich auf Sicht zu angeln ist sowieso was ganz anderes. Das jedenfalls ist Spannung pur. Und selektiv obendrein.


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2021)

Hallo,


UMueller schrieb:


> Selbst da erkennste nicht gleich wie groß der Fisch ist.


wenn dem so wäre, hättest Du damit ja die vorgebrachten Argumente für das Verbot entkräftet.



UMueller schrieb:


> Trotzdem, der Bewirtschafter wird wissen warum er Live Sonars nicht zulässt.





UMueller schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls hab keine Lust beim angeln auf den Monitor zu schauen.


Das stimmen wir zu 100% überien.


----------

